# Camera bought Argos UK, can it be returned to Argos Eire?



## tillyfloss (7 Apr 2010)

Hi All, 
The eldest received a digital camera for Christmas 2009 from grandparents who still recide in UK. The camera was bought from Argos UK in November 2009, grandparents enclosed the receipt with the camera as it is the 12month guarentee. However, the camera has a fault which I have checked up on online and all respnses are saying return to Canon. 
I was wondering if I could return the camera to Argos Eire as still within the 12month period. I understand that I could go direct to Canon but I would rather get it dealt with quickly and in Eire.
Thanks in advance 

T


----------



## samanthajane (7 Apr 2010)

Yes you can return, with the receipt but only for a replacement of the same product, you will not get a refund from them with a sterling receipt. I did this with a game for a wii that would not load properly, not a problem at all. 

But a little trick for you if you did want to return it to buy a different camera or something else. Once you get the replacement you get issued with another receipt, it wont say you paid for it but it comes up that it was a replacement but it says nothing about were you got it from originally, so just go back another day or to a different store and get your refund under the 16 day money back agreement. 

As it turned out after 3 different replacements of that game and it still wouldn't work, turned out to be a problem with the wii even though every other game would load ( still haven't figured that one out ) but this game would not load on my wii but it would on others so no point in me keeping it. So still with the replacement receipt for the 3rd time i went back the next day, and got my money back. Didn't actually think i stood a chance of getting a refund but no one questioned it at all...happy days!!


----------



## Complainer (9 Apr 2010)

Do Canon have a base here in Ireland?


----------

